# anyone? thoughts?



## izzy (May 25, 2013)

I'm really struggling with the fear of being crazy and that all of this is just a figment of my imagination. That nothing is real. Then when I start feeling a bit better I think about it again. It's like I'm scared of accepting the fact that I'm not crazy cus I feel like I'm not functioning right. Like my body is doing stuff on it's own. It creeps me out. But I.ask everyone and they say I am functioning right. That I'm smart because I correct them when they say something wrong. Ahhh it's driving me crazy


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats just a symptom hun. The fact that u ask that ur crazy just proves you are not.


----------



## Parachutes333 (Dec 13, 2010)

when it now happened to me, i panicked over all sorts of things. like what if im dead and this is the after life? What if im in a coma right now and all of this is my imagination. what if i have schizophrenia? what if im crazy? eventually i realized that it all boils down to anxiety. its all in your head. dp/dr doesn't really exist to be honest. what if nothing is real? do you see how that is saying, that nothing is more real than anything? find that space. live in the moment. come out of your thoughts


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe everything is real. I just dont know why i am in it.


----------

